# Polyester sublimation drawstring bags?



## macman29681 (May 24, 2013)

Has anyone ever bought these bags from Tan's club.

Polyester Drawstring Sport Packs - DOZEN PRICED and PACKED.

I have seen one from coastal business but it is too expensive to make a profit on. Conde is getting some back in stock soon. I like the price @$2.00 each but I am looking for some other options. Any advice will be helpful. I plan on doing a full bleed sublimation with these bags.


----------



## 89cutlass (Apr 27, 2010)

I have used the bags from Jiffyshirts they are 2.07 each and depending on where you are located if you order before a certain time you can get them the next day...


----------



## macman29681 (May 24, 2013)

89cutlass said:


> I have used the bags from Jiffyshirts they are 2.07 each and depending on where you are located if you order before a certain time you can get them the next day...


Thanks for the source. I am trying to find a bag a little smaller my paper is 13x19 and I would like to do a full bleed.


----------



## jpkevin (Oct 22, 2007)

We have one that will fit with 13x19

Kevin
JP
www.dyesublimation.com

Sent from my SCH-I605 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## macman29681 (May 24, 2013)

jpkevin said:


> We have one that will fit with 13x19
> 
> Kevin
> JP
> ...


Looks nice just more than I wanted to pay for the bag. Thank you for the reply though. There are some other interesting items on the web site that I might order.


----------

